# vegetarian spider



## sparticus (Sep 4, 2007)

Took these pics a while back..My son was throwing peas of his plate in a typical 2 year old tantrum manner and a pea landed in the web of a daddy long legs..It was one we didnt see and missed on the clean up.The next day I found this guy he had captured the pea and went about feeding on it ..You can see the colour his body went after eating it...This was weird so I grab the camera...enjoy something a bit different..


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 4, 2007)

That is cool and very strange.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 4, 2007)

wow thats weird,i am going to try that tonight.
Great shot


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 4, 2007)

Are you sure it's a pea ?....looks like its caught a green spider & webbed it up (looks like legs wrapped around a body), do you have any better pics ?
Ive never heard of any vegi spiders....perhaps it was after the water contained in the pea........very weird


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2007)

Yep, trying that one tonite


----------



## Niomi (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats awesome never seen a daddy long legs do anything like that! Good pic


----------



## sparticus (Sep 4, 2007)

yep its a pea I do have other pics but not loaded on the comp...can do them if you like..


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 4, 2007)

Oooh... That's cool!! I found a daddy long legs on the ceiling of the bathroom this morning... If he's still there when I get home I'm going to give him a feast of coloured veggies to see what happens!!


----------



## Brettix (Sep 4, 2007)

The pea was cooked had to be soft, right?


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 4, 2007)

That's different:|


----------



## lilmissrazz (Sep 4, 2007)

lol we will all be feeding daddy longlegs tonight hahaha very cool indeed!


----------



## sparticus (Sep 4, 2007)

yeh it was cooked...I am going to post more pics later tonight


----------



## Khagan (Sep 4, 2007)

Woah thats cool lol.


----------



## Scorp (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, i didnt know that peas can turn spiders into the hulk.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 4, 2007)

dude thats wack,but very intresting observation


----------



## noidea (Sep 4, 2007)

Now that would be an awsome marketing technique to get kids liking spiders perhaps we should try different coloured foods an see what everyone comes up with. Own one in every colour. lol


----------



## sparticus (Sep 4, 2007)

here is another one..they are all very similar too each other,,


----------



## cement (Sep 4, 2007)

Now you will have a green pea poo to clean up!


----------



## Dmander (Sep 4, 2007)

That looks suspiciosly like another spider...

Other than that, thats a funny find!


----------



## sparticus (Sep 4, 2007)

ok I can tell you that it is not another spider..yes after seeing the pics on here I can see why it would be thought to be a green spider..It is the outer shell of the pea causing that shape...Now a green spider is full of spider guts and would not in anyway cause the daddy long legs to turn green from the food inside it that it has just eaten..


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 4, 2007)

Um... that's a green spider, not a pea. You can see the legs. Pretty cool that it turned the Daddy Long-legs green


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 4, 2007)

Heh, beat me to it by a few seconds


----------



## sparticus (Sep 4, 2007)

ok I might have to stand corrected here I actually squashed it and was sure it was a pea...looking at the second pic yep I think it might have been a spider...I squashed it and was positive it was a pea..It was green mash in my hands..Well it is still a decent find..and sorry folkes I stuffed up....I was just showing the pic to my wife and yep she remembers the day and thought the same as I ...that it was a pea...I showed her when I squashed it on the day.....BUGGER OOOOPPPPPPS


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 4, 2007)

There is APS members all over the country dropping peas into webs as we speak :lol:


----------



## sparticus (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks to those who corrected me..once again BUGGER OOOPS


----------



## sparticus (Sep 4, 2007)

the first picture is gone is that because I emptied all my attachments in my aps sum of attachment file?? I ran out of room and had to make space to post the second pic..?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 4, 2007)

I was getting ready to feed my daddy long legs beetroot too!!!


----------



## sparticus (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL...I think I have been feeding my son green spider for years now ..maybe they havent been peas after all...


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 4, 2007)

sparticus said:


> LOL...I think I have been feeding my son green spider for years now ..maybe they havent been peas after all...



:lol:

Interesting picture all the same, it's interesting to see a green Daddy Long-legs


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 4, 2007)

Yea it is quite interesting, it means that the green die is either small and able to pass through the major wall systems within the spider or that the back chamber of a spider acts like a stomach and is filled with food to be processed.


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 5, 2007)

I bet you were ......................pea'd off ! when you realised


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 5, 2007)

...


----------

